# Dwarf cichlid tank



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

New to forum, been in the hobby for a few years now. Recently sold my 10" oscar, red devil, and severum. My tank is 75 gallons, im taking out my gravel as im looking to do something more natural.

Ideally I want to have some kribensis, rams, apistos,mormyrids, synodontis (to maintain peat substrate) and some colourful tetras if possible in pairs for possible breading ( excluding tetras). Not breeding for sale but enjoyment of being able to watch it happen. From doing some reading online and common sense it seems fish tend to strive in aquariums that closely mimics their natural habitat, this is something id like to do. An article online said many dwarf cichlids live in small streams and ponds in dense dark forests. where substrate is very dark and water slightly stained ( peat) was the suggestion for substrate as it would accomplish both. There were some concerns when using peat however. depending on the source ( if not aquarium specific) you should ensure its clean without additives or ferts, sphagnum moss peat was suggested, it was also said it can lower the pH, it said that lowering the pH is beneficial to dwarf cichlids and tetras however, . Plants are probably another key element to obtaining the habitat but im limited with my lighting as I dont want to spend a fortune on a new light strip, and c02 is definetly out of the question. I was thinking more fake plants, peat substrate, and river rocks. What do you think? Excuse the lengthly post, the excitement is killing me, Ive been wanting to do this for a long time but my impatience has got the best of me in the past.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can keep those fish without peat, and would probably be better without it. Some of those fish don't belong together such as synodontis and mormorids. As well you have a mix of West African and new world. The number of pairs of dwarf cichlids you can keep will not be large as they tend to be territorial, just like the larger ones. A dark substrate is recommended, as is floating plant cover. You could add some peat to the substrate if you are going with live plants, however, unless you want to play water chemist to maintain parameters, I would stay away from it. There are a number of live plants that will do well enough with lower light such as various Anubias, Java Fern, and most of the Cryptocorynes. There are numerous small dwarfs from both sides of the world that you could go with one or the other. If you want schools of tetras, go new world. Some of the new world dwarfs will include both types of rams, Apistos, Laetacra species, Nanocara and a couple of others. Some aren't often seenin the stores, and the same holds true for the many West Africans other than the Krib.


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, what kind of natural substrate do u suggest? I was thinking of sand a darker brown sand, I've nly ever used gravel though..it can get expensive so if you have suggestions for a non lfs supplier I'd love to hear it! Dark and natural to bring out the vibrant dwarf colours and keep the natural biotope


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Brown coarse grained sand is not easy to find in my experience. Black blasting sand is relatively easy to find, and is cheap at around $10 for 88lbs. #20 or #12 grits will do.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a heads about the sand blasting sand and I'm unsure if it's all types or just the Bell & Mackenzie branded stuff- Snails and Vallisneria won't survive on this stuff.

There are companies that make a coarser black sand that would suit your tank better and you should still be able to grow some things like Anubias, Ferns, Vallisneria Spiralis, Water Sprite, Marsilea Crenata(a nice lobed low light carpeting plant) and a few others.

Goodluck!


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

I was thinking of using that flourite sand, from what I been told it comes in brown, but its not cheap, 2 bucks a lb from what I've been told..


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Flourite is great stuff and definitely better than any neutral based substrate.It comes in a variety of colours from red, to dark brown or black.

$2 a pound sounds right, $29.99 for a 15lb bag.


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

I went by big als and picked up 3 bags for flourite dark, 45 lbs, the guy said it would be enough for my 75, I'm thinking I should have bought another bag now, what do u think? Also would it be beneficial for me to put down some sphagnum peat down first then the flourite on top?


----------

